# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  My DIY underwater waterfall

## derk

Hi guys, thought I'd share something that i DIY-ed last weekend..

It's an underwater waterfall that I saw online, so I'd thought I would give it a shot.. took me 3 failed prototypes before I got it to work properly..heh..

It's still not very good, but I think it'll suffice for now, let me know what you guys think yea?


YouTube - Aquarium with Underwater Waterfall

----------


## FishFan

Hey derk, 

Not bad at all. It's pretty nice and would look better if there is more sand flowing. Maybe you can share with us some pictures of its construction?

----------


## hebi

nice! i agree that maybe more sand will be nicer, so it looks thicker and more visible. but i must say a really good attempt.

----------


## marle

nice. gives a very good feng shui feel.

----------


## Aquaculture

Any pointers to take note when constructing one?

----------


## FishSoup

Oh hmm, the basic setup was shown on Aquatic Eden i think...

http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/10/...nderwater.html

Though i suspect making one from scratch is probably much more complex than the blog makes it sound  :Huh?:

----------


## Ian Lim

Very good effort and it looks very nice.

I used to have 1 from Qian Hu with a rock waterfall but the sand was pick by the fishes and dump everwhere, in the end the waterfall 'dried up'  :Laughing:

----------


## jedimech

Very nice. Anything to take note when constructing one?
Would like to try constructing one too.
Thanks for sharing with us!!  :Grin:

----------


## derk

Thanks for the comments  :Smile: 

Its not tough to make it really, mine was made of acrylic bought from artfriend.

Important to make sure the space at the back, where the bubbles push the sand up, is not too large, so that the sand is pushed out of the opening at the top, instead of staying inside.

Also, the sand must be fine, but not too fine. Sand that is too fine tends to get pushed too far forward and to the sides.

Need to experiment with the different sand sizes and power of the air pump in order to achieve the best combination  :Smile:

----------


## joestoys

that's something new! nice try. i like it

----------


## max72

very interesting indeed.

----------


## gummynut

very nice and very creative. well done.. :Well done:

----------


## flybaits

first time seeing it. nice. well done!!

cheers!

----------


## diazman

nice dude! you gotta teach me how to do that!!

----------


## limz_777

i seen this in the ada pictures , wondering how they create this illusion , thanks for sharing , any step by steps picture to show?

----------


## louislkl

*Very nice work there man .... Mind sharing the constrution of this water fall .... the one on aquatic-eden's waterfall looks super real man .... How to create this effect ?*

----------


## Foxtrotperv

Hi Derk, is there any illusion you can share with us and the step-by-step guide?
Much appreciate it.  :Smile:

----------

